# New Evidence on How Cranberry Juice Fights Bacteria



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

New Evidence on How Cranberry Juice Fights Bacteria That Cause Urinary Tract Infections ScienceDaily – Researchers report new scientific evidence on the effectiveness of that old folk remedy — cranberry juice — for urinary tract infections, at the 240th National Meeting of the American Chemical Society (ACS), being held in Boston. “A number of controlled [...]

*Read More...*


----------

